# Tracking!



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

Had our first tracking lesson today, we had so much fun! First I did a 45 minute old track with our friend's dog who is really good, so got a feel for handling the line with a fast dog, and reading her body language- very interesting experience. Then did a few baby tracks to start introducing Elsie to it, she LOVED it and by the 3rd track was really getting the hang of what we were doing and kept her nose down. Can tell I am really going to enjoy tracking


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

That sounds like a lot of fun!! You'll have to let us know how it goes


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

That is awesome! Tracking is fun, your dog will love it.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Discodobe said:


> Had our first tracking lesson today, we had so much fun! First I did a 45 minute old track with our friend's dog who is really good, so got a feel for handling the line with a fast dog, and reading her body language- very interesting experience. Then did a few baby tracks to start introducing Elsie to it, she LOVED it and by the 3rd track was really getting the hang of what we were doing and kept her nose down. Can tell I am really going to enjoy tracking


Hi

Is tracking in NZ similar to AKC tracking? Or is it Schutzhund/IPO tracking?


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

More like AKC tracking I think. Not that I know AKC tracking, but someone into SchH mentioned they start off tracking on a prong, whereas we use a harness because we want the dog to pull. 

To title UD/UDX here the tracking phase is a track that is ½ hour old, 600 to 800 metres long with a piece of cloth at the end of the track that the dog has to allocate. At this level the ground is flat. Among other exercises. 

To title WD/WDX tracks at this level are 1½ hours old and are laid on hill sides and can go through fences, hedges and gullies etc with an article on the track and an article at the end. Among other exercises

To title TD/TDX there are 3 tracks:

- Hard Surface Track: This is done on a gravel road fifteen minutes old and has three legs of not less than 90 metres in length which includes two crossings from one side of the road to the other at right angles and is approximately 500 metres in total. The track should be laid between 300mm – 450 mm from the edge of the road. There are two articles, one article is placed on a leg of the track, and one at the end of the track, which the dog must indicate on. Article size is to be not smaller than 30x30mm.
- Free Track: This track is around 500 metres long with an article of 100 x 100mm placed at the end. The dog is to be taken to the start of the track and is set free to track by itself until the article is found and the dog brings it back to the handler. 
- Tracking: Tracks at this level are three hours old and are laid on hill sides and can go through fences, hedges and gullies, etc with 2 articles on the track and a cloth at the end.


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

Some pics in her new tracking harness! It makes her look so mature hehe



















From Welcome to www.realdog.co.nz- cannot believe how fast the shipping was and it's a lovely harness!


----------

